# forklift, conveyor



## MagellanPubs

Hello 

In order to try and research sending a magazine of ours to Mexico, I was looking for a translation of a few words to get us started.

The magazine has to do with Material Handling. This includes things that lift, pull, store or package things, or provide parts or repairs to those listed items 

I already saw the Spanish word for forklift (or lift truck, as it were) as montacarga. It seems that there is no Spanish word for forklift because it is only referred to as a "lift truck", is that correct?

I was also looking for translations of a "fork" (as in the fork on a lift truck) "conveyor" or "conveyor belt", "cranes", "casters", and "rack-shelving" (just for starters)

I'm sure there are other things, but my boss wanted me to just take a quick look to see if this would help us 

Thank you for any and all help you provide!

(PS. I was a failure at learning Spanish in high school, hehe)


----------



## Servando

forklift = Montacarga ( Méx. )
I do not know in other countries, but in México it is "montacarga"


----------



## MagellanPubs

I see.

Yeah, that word I already knew, but do you know the other words too? "fork" (as in the fork on a lift truck) "conveyor" or "conveyor belt", "cranes", "casters", and "rack-shelving"?


----------



## cabazorro

conveyor belt: banda transportadora


----------



## Bienvenidos

Crane: grúa
Wrecking crane: grúa de auxilio

*Bien*


----------



## cabazorro

caster: rollete, rodaja, (auto) inclinacion del eje delantero


----------



## MagellanPubs

Thank you all very much, I really appreciate it. If you have any more translations that you think would be helpful, let me know!


----------



## María Madrid

In Spain montacargas is an elevator to take goods to different floors, this is, no mirrors in them, usually bigger. 

As for forklifts we say toros. Saludos,


----------



## cayo julio cesar

We use also in Spain "cinta transportadora" for conveyor. "Toro" I think is the popular denomination for "carretilla elevadora", i.e. the truck with a device to lift pallets and so on.


----------



## iinnffooss

I totally agree with the last post about "toro" and the suggestion of "carretilla elevadora". However, I knew another word which is clearly not correct but it seems to be commonly used for "forklift" and it is *fengüish*. I have heard it very often and I have even used it when I played (when child) with toy forklifts although I wasn't sure whether this word was invented by some of my friends, someone in the village or it really existed.

After reading this thread I've looked for it and I've actually found one result in Youtube (and I promise those guys were not friends of mine , I don't know them). Therefore, to say "forklift" in spanish some people may say "*fengüish*" (notice that although the author of the video wrote it without diaeresis ¨ it should have, since the _u_ is pronounced).

Nevertheless, I think it is important to say that this is not an accepted spanish word even when some people use it. I mean, it's probably a rough pronunciation of a foreign trademark or factory which manufactured this kind of vehicles first and today people tend to call fengüish to all of them (like we do in Spain for example with the paper tissues, which we often call _Kleenex_ no matter their mark).

I hope I explained it clearly


----------



## victor35ma

MagellanPubs said:


> Hello
> 
> In order to try and research sending a magazine of ours to Mexico, I was looking for a translation of a few words to get us started.
> 
> The magazine has to do with Material Handling. This includes things that lift, pull, store or package things, or provide parts or repairs to those listed items
> 
> I already saw the Spanish word for forklift (or lift truck, as it were) as montacarga. It seems that there is no Spanish word for forklift because it is only referred to as a "lift truck", is that correct? *Yes indeed*
> 
> I was also looking for translations of a "fork" (as in the fork on a lift truck ) *Forks = Horquillas *
> http://www.arrowforklift.com/forklift-forks-spa.html
> 
> 
> "conveyor" = Lineas de distribucion. "conveyor belt" = bandas transportadoras,  "cranes" = guras, and "rack-shelving" = Estantes de miscelaneos, estanterias,   (just for starters)
> 
> *Caster* also known as caster Wheels = *ruedas solidas *
> I'm sure there are other things, but my boss wanted me to just take a quick look to see if this would help us
> 
> Thank you for any and all help you provide!
> 
> (PS. I was a failure at learning Spanish in high school, hehe)


----------

